# Built PC, not getting any power! Help.



## mioree (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello
I built a new pc today. Everything is in and where it should be but it wont start.

My parts are:

Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 

Graphics card - Gigabyte GeForce GT 630 2GB DDR3 128-bit

RAM - Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL9 Dual Channel Kit 

Processor - Intel Pentium Dual-Core G3258 3.2GHz 

Power Supply - Sirtec High Power Element BRONZE 2 600W

Id greatly appreciate any help/ideas. Thank you.


----------



## mioree (Oct 13, 2014)

To clarify, when i press the power button nothing happens. Nothing gets power. The power supply switch is turned on. The case does not have a switch. 
This is the first pc i've built.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The case does not have a switch?
Is the power button you are pushing on the case or on the power supply?


----------



## mioree (Oct 13, 2014)

Wrench97 said:


> The case does not have a switch?
> Is the power button you are pushing on the case or on the power supply?




The power button is on the case.
And i followed the instructions on the motherboard to connect the power button/restart etc. to the Pannel 1 area.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Have you connected the cpu power connector and the 20+4 pin connector to the motherboard from the psu?

speaking of psu whilst you should have enough power your psu is very low quality and could be an issue.

Have you made sure the power button etc is connected to the motherboard?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi mioree,

Take everything off the case and this time, re-seat the "BARE ESSENTIALS": Power Supply, Motherboard, CPU, one stick of RAM, and the video card. Yes, I agree with the other poster that the PSU is of low quality. SEASONIC and XFX are both good brands when it comes to PSU. Hope everything works out well for you and please provide an update when you can, thank you.


----------



## mioree (Oct 13, 2014)

DBCooper said:


> Hi mioree,
> 
> Take everything off the case and this time, re-seat the "BARE ESSENTIALS": Power Supply, Motherboard, CPU, one stick of RAM, and the video card. Yes, I agree with the other poster that the PSU is of low quality. SEASONIC and XFX are both good brands when it comes to PSU. Hope everything works out well for you and please provide an update when you can, thank you.



Thank you so much!
I will do this and if it does not work ill exchange my power supply for a seasonic one.


----------



## mioree (Oct 13, 2014)

greenbrucelee said:


> Have you connected the cpu power connector and the 20+4 pin connector to the motherboard from the psu?
> 
> speaking of psu whilst you should have enough power your psu is very low quality and could be an issue.
> 
> Have you made sure the power button etc is connected to the motherboard?


Yes i connected everything to the motherboard. Ill try again to assemble it. If it still doesnt work, you are right and i need my pcu chanced. Thank you!


----------



## mioree (Oct 13, 2014)

DBCooper said:


> Hi mioree,
> 
> Take everything off the case and this time, re-seat the "BARE ESSENTIALS": Power Supply, Motherboard, CPU, one stick of RAM, and the video card. Yes, I agree with the other poster that the PSU is of low quality. SEASONIC and XFX are both good brands when it comes to PSU. Hope everything works out well for you and please provide an update when you can, thank you.



Sorry to bother again Dan, i need your help with one more thing. Do you think i could have done any damage to the other parts by using this PSU?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Not yet because nothing happened....what you really need to do is remove the motherboard and run it outside the case first with only cpu, ram, psu connected.
Did you put risers in the case to keep the motherboard off the inside of the case itself. Some cases have them built in but it is very common for new builders to lay the motherboard flat on the case without using risers and that shorts out the system. When you pull motherboard look at the bottom underneath and make sure all four pins from the heatsink/fan attached to the processor went through the bottom of the motherboard as that also is a common failure. Also in addition to the 24 pin connector from the motherboard to the psu there is a 4 or 8 pin connector that also must be connected to the board for it to run.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

While not being a brand we recommend, the Bronze Sirtec 600W PSU should be fine with a GT630 (300W minimum) GPU.



Rich-M said:


> .what you really need to do is remove the motherboard and run it outside the case first with


Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## mioree (Oct 13, 2014)

Tyree said:


> While not being a brand we recommend, the Bronze Sirtec 600W PSU should be fine with a GT630 (300W minimum) GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First off, you are a lifesaver. Thank you!
I managed to get the power supply and CPU fans to run. But i got no display like you mentioned. Just a regular beep. 
*Can you by any chance help me with that? *
Also its to be noted that the graphics card fan didnt not move at all. This might not be important but i figured i should mention it.
Any advice on what to do from here?

*BTW, my graphics card doesnt seem to have anything that could connect it to the power supply.*

Thank you again.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

A single beep a few seconds after power on is good. Tells you the motherboard has passed POST; ie board, cpu and memory are probably good and the problem lies elsewhere.

Pull the graphics card and connect your monitor to the motherboard VGA. Do you get display on boot?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Agreed sounds like video card is the problem doesn't it?


----------



## mioree (Oct 13, 2014)

gcavan said:


> A single beep a few seconds after power on is good. Tells you the motherboard has passed POST; ie board, cpu and memory are probably good and the problem lies elsewhere.
> 
> Pull the graphics card and connect your monitor to the motherboard VGA. Do you get display on boot?


Its not just a beep. It beeps regularly. In a pattern.

I removed the GPU and connected the monitor to the motherboard. 
The exact same thing happens. Only without the gpu. Still no display. Still regular beeping.

Thank you so much for helping. Im quite lost.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Have you yet removed the board from the case? I am still back with "the case has no power button also" what is the make and model of the case? I am not sure anything is happening right here. If you remove the video card and are getting a pattern of beeps can you describe that i.e. 1 short 2 long then repeat etc....


----------



## mioree (Oct 13, 2014)

Rich-M said:


> Have you yet removed the board from the case? I am still back with "the case has no power button also" what is the make and model of the case? I am not sure anything is happening right here. If you remove the video card and are getting a pattern of beeps can you describe that i.e. 1 short 2 long then repeat etc....


Im sorry to confuse you Rich, the case is a Tesseract Deepcool Case. It DOES have a power button. Like any case. 

Beeps are in sets of 3, with a longer break after the 3rd beep. They dont stop.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

3 long beeps is usually ram failure though it can also be video card failure


----------



## Bernard Phiffe (Oct 14, 2014)

Rich-M said:


> 3 long beeps is usually ram failure though it can also be video card failure


BIOS BEEP CODES

Try re-seating the video card. Make sure it clicks and you cannot pull it back up. Also, if the motherboard has onboard video, you have to plug the monitor into the onboard video port, enter BIOS and switch the video from onboard to add-on card, or however it is phrased.


----------

